# My First Coyote Kill (Pictures)



## njensen1 (Dec 9, 2004)

My First Coyote Kill in Nebraska
Just West of North Platte, NE
The Sandhills are a wonderful place.








___
I use a Saiga .223. Wonderful Gun


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Good job, nice sized yote.

What are ya shooting? The big ole iron sight on the front threw me off.

P.S.
Always make sure your pants are buttoned up for pics !!!


----------



## njensen1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks,
First things First... My Pants Were Broken... always have been. Hand Me Downs....

This female took a helluva lota coaxing...
100 yrd shot...
Brought her in with the "Kiss of Death"

I am shooting a Saiga .223
Tasco 3-9x40 Tru Mil Dot

The Iron sites rquire a special too for removal and i dont have that. 
Plus the Saiga comes with a removable Side Scope Mount.. and if i ever want to shoot open sites i might still need it. In case you get those 15 to 20 Yrd shots.. lol...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nate

Thanks for responding to my post. I'm the furthest from a gun expert and when you said what you were shooting, I had never heard of that gun before. After a little research I'm even more interested in a Saiga, I love shooting a .223 round cause of the combination of distance, accuracy and most of all, the cost of ammo. Now you've shown me a semi-automatic rifle in my price range. Thanks again, I think I have put a new rifle on the top of my wish list!!! :sniper:


----------



## njensen1 (Dec 9, 2004)

The Price of the Ammo is unbeatable.
I have only been shooting it for about 6 weeks now.
I love it. It is a wonderfully inexpsnsive gun.
and the Accuracy at 100 yrds or longer is well within a 
kill zone.. I love killing Coyotes, the hunt it wonderfull.... I call them in.

Beautiful gun.... take a look at some of the conversions
you can do with it.

I want to add a pistol grip... and a colapsable stock..
I love the look and feel of an AR-15....but the price is rough


----------

